# Moving to Daya Nueva



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

We moved to Spain back in September 2020 and have taken up residency under the WA terms 

We've just had an offer on a property in Daya Nueva accepted. Are any members local to the area with suggestions on places to visit, when the market is on etc?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Pipeman said:


> We moved to Spain back in September 2020 and have taken up residency under the WA terms
> 
> We've just had an offer on a property in Daya Nueva accepted. Are any members local to the area with suggestions on places to visit, when the market is on etc?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


The village has a closed Facebook page that you can join,









Daya Nueva Spain Group | Facebook


Daya Nueva (Costa Blanca) is a small idyllic village surrounded by scenic countryside. Has a relaxing Spanish culture and traditional September fiestia. This group is for people living in Daya Nueva...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

Unfortunately we had to withdraw from the deal as there were improvements without the appropriate licences (joining 2 semi's into one property)


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Pipeman said:


> Unfortunately we had to withdraw from the deal as there were improvements without the appropriate licences (joining 2 semi's into one property)


Sorry to hear that
I visited the village a long time ago and it was pretty depressing. I daresay they have changed it since then for foreigners but its inland so you need to drive a bit to get to the beaches and its bloody hot in August!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

kaipa said:


> I visited the village a long time ago and it was pretty depressing....... and its bloody hot in August!!


For every cloud... jaja


----------

